# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات روعه بنكهة الـ chocolate‏ << الحق الحق

## دمعة الاحزان

إلسسسسسسسسلإم عليكم 
جبت لكمـ توبيكـــــــــات بالشوووووكلته  
شي شي مرررره لزيزااااااااات ............... 
أختاروا chocolate ‏ الي تفضلونه مع الصور.  
بس انتبهوا ع الجهااز لا تاكلووونه خخخخخخخخ
7
7
التوبيك(تويكس) 
[c=62]([c=0][a=51].[/a][/c][c=0][a=46].[/a][/c][c=46][a=51] TwiX [/a][/c][c=0][a=46].[/a][/c][c=0][a=51].[/a][/c])[/c] 
الرساله الشخصيه 
[c=51][c=46]توكس[/c] لــ واحد مش لــ أثنين[/c] 
 
التوبيك(مارس) 
[c=46]°l||l°[/c=14] [c=46][a=#000000] M a r s [/a][/c] [c=46]°l||l°[/c=14] 
 
التوبيك(باونتي) 
[c=3]·.·[/c] [a=#69B9D8]•[/a] [c=3][a=#2B8FC6]بـاونـتـي[/a][/c] [a=#69B9D8]•[/a] [c=3]·.·[/c] 
 
التوبيك(ام اند امز) 
ا[a=12].[/a] [c=3][ [c=46][ [c=62][a=8]m & m's[/a][/c] ][/c] ][/c] [a=12].[/a] 
 
التوبيك(جالكسي) 
[c=51]O •[/c] [a=#5A4A29].[/a][a=45].[/a][c=61][a=#AE8659]Galaxy[/a][/c][a=45].[/a][a=#5A4A29].[/a] [c=51]• O[/c] 
 
 
التوبيك(كت كات) 
[c=#000000][a=46]×[/a][/c] [c=0][a=46]×[/a][/c] [c=#000000][a=46]Kit Kat[/a][/c] [c=0][a=46]×[/a][/c] [c=#000000][a=46]×[/a][/c] 
الرساله الشخصيه 
[c=#000000]لازم بـريـك لازم[/c] [c=46]كـتـكــات[/c] 
 
التوبيك(سنكرز) 
[c=46]•[/c][c=2]•[/c][c=62]•[/c][c=46]> [c=2][ [c=0][a=62]سـنـكـرس[/a][/c] ][/c] <[/c][c=62]•[/c][c=2]•[/c][c=46]•[/c] 
الرساله الشخصيه 
[c=0][a=62]لا[/a][/c] [c=2]••[/c] [c=46]تـــوقـــف[/c] 
 

فديت السنيكرس والكت كات 
لو بحطهم بمسني عزات الله ماقمت اكل وبظل طول الخط شبعانه 
يوووووووه 
أنـــــــا احس اني خلاص رحت فيهاا 
بآآكل المسن بآآكلهـ ههههههههه  
ان شالله يعجبكــــــــــم  
وكل وااحد يختااار الشوكلته اللي يفضله . . 
S.U

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ياسلااااااااااااااام آخر رواااااااااق يمي يمي يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووو على الطرح الحلوو ؛؛*

*ماننحرم جديدكــ ؛؛*

*تح ــــــــــــــيااتووو ؛؛*

----------


## hope

*ياااسلام ع الجالكسي والسنكرس << فديتهم*


*مشكووره حبيبتي على التوبيــكات والــصوور ..*

*يعطيكِ الف عــافيه ..*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## احلى شهد

بعـــد قلبي السنكـــــــــرس >>>> لوووووول :cool: 

بصـــــــــراحة توبيكات روووعـــــه ... اختيار رائع قلبوو  :amuse: 

[دمــــووعة]..

يصلــــموووا .... يعطيك العاافيه ياشوكلييت  :weird:  :bigsmile: 

ثـــــــــــآآآآنكس قووووي...

تحياتوووو..

----------


## fatemah

يسلموووووو دمعة حزن اما عن الاختيار حيرتيني اختار بونتي ولا جلكسي ولا كيت كات قلت اسبوع الاجازة بحط كل 5 ساعات واحد ويسلمووو ع الطرح 

تحياتي

----------


## سمراء

توبيكات رووعه وانا نكي بعد شوكلاتة الحين 
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/I1O70659.bmp[/IMG] 
·#·$61 -{ [a=#9C7450]Galaxy[/a] **- عُنٍدُمٍَآ تِعُشَُقٍِ آلشُوٍگلآتِهُـ ·$#9C7450.!·$0

ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية دموع

لاعدمنا جديدك المميز

دمتيـ بود

----------


## mrboch

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## alzahrani33

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/S0u64306.jpg[/IMG]



هههههه لطشته 

يسلمووووو

----------


## المستحييل

يسلموووو

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يالله الواحد ويش يسوي في حاله* 


*اخر الليل وصار له يومين يمنع حاله من الشوكولا ..*


* ويشوف صورة سنكرس اه ياحلاته هالغالي* 


*كانه عندي سنكرس وعندي كاديه*



*ياسلام بروح اجيبهم من بقالة الدكان قصدي من المطبخ* 


*اهوووه وخري عني مناك خليني  اتوحد مع الحبايب* 



*تسلميي فوله*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا لمروركم
واموله هههههههههههههههههههه
بقاله الدكان ها اقول لاتنسيني من السينكرس والكاديه منها
ولا اقولك الخميس الجاي انا فيها واشوفك في بقاله الدكان
تسلمي حبابه

----------

